# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Politiikka Joukkoliikennefoorumilla

## deepthroat

Tässä jo syksyllä ennen kunnallisvaaleja pidin varsin outona, että ainakin pari Tampereen vihreiden ehdokasta sai mellastaa alunperin täysin sitoutumattomalla forumilla. Ja oikeastaan sama meno edelleen jatkuu. Voitais pikkuhiljaa vaihtaa forumin nimikin Joukkoliikenne Forumista, Suomen Vihreiden pikaRaitiotie forumiksi.

----------


## Hape

Deepthroat, iso osa joukkoliknteen ystävistä on sitä ekologisita syistä, ja siksi he ovat arvomaailmaltaan lähellä vihreitä.

----------


## Ertsu

> Deepthroat, iso osa joukkoliknteen ystävistä on sitä ekologisita syistä, ja siksi he ovat arvomaailmaltaan lähellä vihreitä.


Vihreät taas ovat arvomaailmaltaan lähellä akateemisia naisia. Ainakin suurin osa vihreistä on akateemisia naisia. Samoin vihreät ovat lähellä kokoomusta. Niin lähellä, että vihreistä voi loikata kokoomukseen vain pienellä harppauksella.

----------


## ultrix

> No oli miten oli, mutta tässä jo syksyllä ennen kunnallisvaaleja pidin varsin outona, että ainakin pari Tampereen vihreiden ehdokasta sai mellastaa alunperin täysin sitoutumattomalla forumilla. Ja oikeastaan sama meno edelleen jatkuu. Voitais pikkuhiljaa vaihtaa forumin nimikin Joukkoliikenne Forumista, Suomen Vihreiden pikaRaitiotie forumiksi.


Saahan täällä muutkin mellastaa, onhan tämä avoin kansalaisfoorumi joukkoliikenteestä. Ainakin kepulainen, vasuri, demari ja kokkari-kuntavaaliehdokas ovat myös näkyneet.




> Vihreät taas ovat arvomaailmaltaan lähellä akateemisia naisia. Ainakin suurin osa vihreistä on akateemisia naisia. Samoin vihreät ovat lähellä kokoomusta. Niin lähellä, että vihreistä voi loikata kokoomukseen vain pienellä harppauksella.


Heh heh. Stereotyyppinen vihreä on varmaan julkisen sektorin naispuolinen viranhaltija ylemmällä korkeakoulututkinnolla, mutta niin on stereotyyppinen demarikin karvaperseduunari tai kalapuikkoviiksinen ay-jyrä.

Eri asia, kuinka kattavasti ko. puolueiden jäsenistöstä stereotypiat kattavat.

----------


## deepthroat

No itse kuulun omassa kunnassani puolueeni kunnallisjärjestön johtokuntaan, sekä myös vuoden alusta kunnalliseen lautakuntaan ja puolueeni pirkanmaan piirin piiritoimikuntaan. Enkä näiitä luottamustoimia, enkä puoluekantaa ja muutakaan poliittista asiaa haluaisi tällaisella palstalla levitellä. Politiikalle on olemassa omat kanavansa, pysyköön tämä kaikkien joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneitten tai siitä elantonsa saavien keskustelu ja mielipiteiden vaihto palstana, eikä poliittisten pyrkyreiden agitaatio kanavana. Vai mitä ?

----------


## ultrix

Eli pitäisikö täällä mielestäsi olla vaalikarenssi joukkoliikennepolitiikasta keskusteltaessa niiltä, jotka ovat ehdokkaina kulloisissakin vaaleissa?

Mielestäni tämän foorumin suola on nimenomaan joukkoliikennehankkeiden keskusteluissa, mikä on usein melko poliittistakin. Kalustohavainnot, kuvagalleriat ym. eivät ole läheskään yhtä korkealla omalla arvoasteikollani.

----------


## Kani

> No itse kuulun omassa kunnassani puolueeni kunnallisjärjestön johtokuntaan, sekä myös vuoden alusta kunnalliseen lautakuntaan ja puolueeni pirkanmaan piirin piiritoimikuntaan. Enkä näiitä luottamustoimia, enkä puoluekantaa ja muutakaan poliittista asiaa haluaisi tällaisella palstalla levitellä. Politiikalle on olemassa omat kanavansa, pysyköön tämä kaikkien joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneitten tai siitä elantonsa saavien keskustelu ja mielipiteiden vaihto palstana, eikä poliittisten pyrkyreiden agitaatio kanavana. Vai mitä ?


Onpa erikoinen näkemys puolueen jäseneltä. Onko politiikka teillä päin jotain likaista, jota pitää tehdä maan alla piilossa normaalilta elämältä? Tällä foorumilla on monia politiikassa mukana olevia ihmisiä, jotka näkevät vaivaa kertoakseen kantojaan. Heillä on siihen samanlainen oikeus kuin meillä riviäänestäjilläkin.

Suomessa näkyy edelleenkin olevan trauma ylipolitisoituneesta 60-70-luvusta, kun yhteiset asiat ovat yhä joidenkin mielestä asia, josta saa puhua korkeintaan kuiskaamalla.

----------


## kaakkuri

Minusta siinä ei ole mitään erikoista että haluaa pitää asian ei-politisoituneena. Siinäkään ei ole minusta mitään erikoista että joku on puolueen jäsen.
Toisille se näyttää olevan niin erikoista että asia pitää erikseen mainita kuin joku asia muka olisi erilainen lausuttuna puoleen jäsenen suulla kuin jonkun toisen suulla. Oikeden kertoa voi myös katsoa toiselta puolen oikeutena olla tulematta jonkun aatesuunnan propagandan saastuttamaksi. Joukkoliikennekanavalta voi mielestäni hyvällä omallatunnolla odottaa joukkoliikenneaiheista keskustelua eikä mihinkään puolueohjelmaan nojautuvaa liturgiaa.

Olen deepthroatin kanssa täysin samaa mieltä siitä että kun keskustelukanavan aiheena on joukkoliikenne ja sen edistäminen niin kanavaa ei tulisi käyttää vaalimainonnan kanavana. Ei vaalien alla, aikana eikä jälkeen.

Se, että joku forumilla kirjoittavista on poliittisesti niin aktiivi että kuuluu puolueeseen jäsenenä saati että osallistuu puolueensa toimintaan on minusta täysin toinen kysymys eikä liity joukkoliikenteen toimivuuteen tai sen edistämiseen mitenkään. Puolestani pidän sitä hyvänä asiana että ollaan niin paljon yhteiskuntamme hyvinvoinnista kiinnostuneita että halutaan kuulua johonkin poliittisen järjestelmän osaan ja siten vaikuttaa omalta osaltaan yhteiskunnan toimintaan.
Tällä keskustelupalstalla on kuitenkin luullakseni ollut tarkoituksena keskustella joukkoliikenteestä sen kummemmin promovoimatta mitään erityistä aatesuuntaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Olen deepthroatin kanssa täysin samaa mieltä siitä että kun keskustelukanavan aiheena on joukkoliikenne ja sen edistäminen niin kanavaa ei tulisi käyttää vaalimainonnan kanavana. Ei vaalien alla, aikana eikä jälkeen.


Olen pitänyt oman "JLF-vaalikampanjan" mielestäni hillityllä tasolla: sigissä ehdokasnumero ja iskulause sekä muutamassa vaaleja edeltävässä viestissä viittaus siihen, että olen muuten ehdolla. 2012 ehdokkuus on todella spekulaatiota, eikä tiedä mihin elämä vielä vie.

Nyt jos ei sopivia luottamustoimia heru, pitänee kai alkaa harkita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien seudullisen etujärjestön perustamista.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

Mitäs muuta tämä joukkoliikennekeskustelu on kuin politiikkaa? Joukkoliikenne ja liikenne yleensä ovat mitä suurimmassa määrin yhteinen asia, ja politiikka on yhteisten asioiden hoitamista. Eikä joukkoliikenteessä tai liikenteessä ole yhtä yksiselitteistä teknistä, matemaattista tai muuta luonnontieteellistä totuutta ja ratkaisua. Vaan lukuisa määrä ratkaisuvaihtoehtoja, joiden valinta on hyvin suuressa määrin makuasia eli mielipidekysymys. Josta on sitten päätettävä poliittisesti, koska kaikki joukkoliikennepäätökset ovat poliittisia päätöksiä.

Kukin esiintyköön vapaasti puoluetunnuksilla tai ilman. Mutta rehellisesti, eli rekisteröityneenä omalla nimellään. Minusta on reilua, että poliittisen kantansa saa kertoa tai olla kertomatta itse huolimatta siitä, että netistä sen saakin selville varsin helposti.

Täällä keskustelun aihe on joukkoliikenne  tai Off topic -ketjussa vähän mikä vaan  mutta uskon jokaisen ymmärtävän, mikä on ero poliittisella joukkoliikennekeskustelulla ja puolueprobagandalla. Jälkimmäistä en tänne kaipaa, yleiskeskustelufoorumeita on kylliksi sitä varten.

Antero

----------

